
How can I download this podcast? - godelmachine
This is a podcast aired by BBC a few years ago. Normally a download option is available but since this has been hosted for a long time, they took off the download 
button, maybe some policy they follow.<p>Is there still a way to download this podcast?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bbc.co.uk&#x2F;programmes&#x2F;b05xxhwb<p>Thanks in advance for any assitance extended?
======
detaro
Can't test it right now, but seems like it's an rtmp stream - try youtube-dl?

~~~
godelmachine
I have downloaded Youtube-DL on my Windows 7 machine but have never done this
kinda stuff before?

Would you please guide me around, if it's not too much of an ask?

~~~
totetsu
It's been a while but.. \- open start menu \- type cmd \- drag and drop the
Youtube-DL.exe file from where ever it is onto the cmd window. This should
type out the whole path to the file \- put a space after the exe path and then
put in the URL of the podcast you want. you might have to put a few options
first. \- You might have to use the stream URL(as in the url of the media
stream, not the url of the page), which you can find from .. maybe open your
browsers "inspector" and go to the network tab, and play the stream and see
what url it actually starts loading..

------
jamescridland
As a boring aside: this was never a podcast; but just a clip from a full
program.

------
matja
youtube-dl --extract-audio --audio-format=best <url>

~~~
gitgud
Is there a list of supported websites for youtube-dl?

Or does it just automatically grab whatever media is in the URL page?

~~~
matja
It has to be supported, there's a list here: [https://github.com/ytdl-
org/youtube-dl/blob/master/docs/supp...](https://github.com/ytdl-org/youtube-
dl/blob/master/docs/supportedsites.md)

